# DNA Lemon



## nouvellechef (Sep 7, 2011)

Heres some DNA Lemon Skunk with a 6 month cure. Very potent and taste super lemony.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2011)

That is beautiful. A six month cure, awesome, it make a huge difference huh. Wish I was there.


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 7, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> That is beautiful. A six month cure, awesome, it make a huge difference huh. Wish I was there.


 
Honestly. I dont see much of a difference from hitting it 72 hours from the jar or 6 months. One thing I luv about organic. It taste like what it will right away. Maybe a slight diff. Thanx


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2011)

I think it makes a big difference, you really do not? Interesting. maybe it is psychosomatic. My Jack Herer smelled nasty( think mint and poo) when first harvested, now it has mellowed to a wonderful smooth lovely draw. Maybe yours is lemon through and through.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 7, 2011)

:clap: :headbang: :clap: :headbang: 


Just awesome tasty tasty lookin budz, friend. Keep up the dank.

eace:


----------



## burner (Sep 7, 2011)

nouvelle they look tasty...can't wait to harvest my first all organic run outside and give it a taste


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 8, 2011)

who can keep meds around for six months? sheesh lol


:fly:


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 8, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> who can keep meds around for six months? sheesh lol
> 
> 
> :fly:



Haha. I have some AK47 from 09'. Best pot I have ever grown too this day. Its sits as special reserve. You dont move well after smoking it.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 8, 2011)

2009 

It is my dream ... so much pot 

:48:


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 8, 2011)

I like weed


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 23, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I like weed



I'm with him!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 23, 2011)

Me too it seems crazy to ne able to keep it that long  man to grow meds of that quantity lol.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

6 month? wow. prolly well worth the wait. looks super danky! looks like you have alot of patience


----------

